# bottle calf advice



## firefly81 (Jan 17, 2007)

we are going to be getting a bottle calf real soon and we are complete nebies at cows, we have raised goats sheep and pigs but never a calf. what is the best replacer to put him on and how much should he eat a day how often.
and any other advice would be great

thanks bunches!!!


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

do you have goats milk it is the best! If not get a milk base replacer NOT SOY-
feed 2 quarts a day- 
they are easy-
Liz


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Liz is right, goats milk is the first choice...The right milk replacer is the one that costs the most...Expect to spend $65 to $75 per 50 pound bag.....


----------



## robin f (Nov 26, 2007)

i use the, Purina 20/16, its $75.00 here, but to me its the best, a little more money than some, but never had any probs with feeding it.
the calf should be fed twice a day ( three times if its REAL cold like - 20c) and 2 liters per feeding. there is a mixing cup in the bag with instructions follow them to the letter, do NOT give more than it says, that can cause scours.

I also give my calves pepto-bismol ( yeah the same stuff we take for the runs) just one of the cup things that are on the top of the bottle, once a day for three days as soon as i get them, it seems to stop scours, i just let them suck my fingers and pour it down my hand and they lick it right up, they seem to love it, or you can pour it into their milk just before they have drunk it all ( i dont feed for a bottle, but out of buckets without teats).

One thing i would do, if this is your first calf, you can go one of two ways, you can buy an expensive calf, or a cheap one, *both* can die, i would go with the cheap one (maybe a bit smaller) because if you spend a fair bit of cash on a big one and if the dang things dies, it can put you off, but if you only spend a little, well its easier to say, well at least i learnt a bit.and then get another. 

One little bit of advice, if the calfs tail is wet, *don't* get it, it can be dirty, but not wet, 

If the calf is eager to suck your finger, thats a good sign, 

*If the mouth is cold and they dont want to suck your finger, leave it there, you dont want it, * 

The calf should look bright eyed, the ears should be warm, and standing out from the head, not drooping, and he should be alert looking, 

Pretty well the same as children, if the child is running around, eyes flashing, grinning, making noise, will eat you out of house and home, you know the child is well,

If the calf is running around, looking bright, making noise, sucking well, thats the one you want.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

I second that cold mouth thing. I have been there done that, they will probably not make it. Also, make sure it has had it's first milk or colostrum, or get one that is a week old or so, and already well started.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Teacupliz said:


> feed 2 quarts a day-
> 
> Liz


Liz did you mean to say 2 quarts twice a day?


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

This is a young bull calf or will you castrate him and raise him up for the freezer? Be careful - he could get used to humans and be very 'friendly' in ab agressive way. Just be careful if you're leaving him 'intact' -


----------



## firefly81 (Jan 17, 2007)

the lady said she would castrate him before we left with him, and she will make sure he has his calostrum and started on a bottle

thank you guys all for the help, i am so excited


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

firefly81 said:


> the lady said she would castrate him before we left with him, and she will make sure he has his calostrum and started on a bottle
> 
> thank you guys all for the help, i am so excited


Make you you are feeling good about the calf before you get it. If the lasy does as she says, you will be OK. Listen to all that has be told here. 

A calf needs to be dry and out of the direct wind. They do not need to be kept warm. Right now is my favorite time of year to raise calves.

Do NOT overfeed it, as the are pretty easy to kill off that way. Feed as others have suggested.

I would recommend that you get a bag of calf feed. 18% protein or higher. After each bottle feeding take a handful out of its bucket and shove it into its mouth. The first few times you do this, the calf will look at you like you are crazy, but after a few days the calf will figure out that it will not kill it and will start to eat it. Keep a bucket of that in is pen, but will a low amount as they will spill it often

Keep a bucket of water in front of it a at all times. They will figure out what that is in short order.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

travlnusa said:


> I would recommend that you get a bag of calf feed. 18% protein or higher. After each bottle feeding take a handful out of its bucket and shove it into its mouth. The first few times you do this, the calf will look at you like you are crazy, but after a few days the calf will figure out that it will not kill it and will start to eat it. Keep a bucket of that in is pen, but will a low amount as they will spill it often


Excellent suggestion. A Braden bottle is a good tool to get calves started on calf grain sooner and reduce spillage and waste.
With the price calf feed products, they will be delivering them in Brinks truck pretty soon, LOL.


----------



## nomad7inwi (Nov 30, 2005)

All good advice. Do you experienced people routinely vaccinate calves? If so with what and at what age?


----------



## robin f (Nov 26, 2007)

i don't vaccinate mine, tho i do give pen/strep if they need it


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

i vaccinate the heiffers


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

In case anyone is interested...this sounds promising and I am seconds away from ordering a couple...thanks UpNorth

QUESTIONS and ANSWERS on the BRADEN BOTTLE 
QUESTIONS ANSWERS 
How long should I keep the calf on the BRADEN START BOTTLE? We keep our calves in pens until they are six weeks old. Calves are fed milk replacer twice a day until they are four weeks old. They are then given milk replacer once a day until they are five weeks old, then weaned from milk completely. At six weeks of age we remove the calves from the hutches and place them in groups in small pastures. I hang an old bottle of any kind (empty) over their feed trough to attract their attention. Calves are used to getting their feed from a bottle or bucket. This visual aid will attract them to the large trough. You will find calves do not lose weight when weaned when they have been started on the BRADEN START BOTTLE. 
Should water be given to new born calves? Yes. Fresh water is very important and should be available at all times. 
Will nursing the bottle keep calves from eating out of a bucket? No. If you hang the bottle over a bucket what little fails out of their mouth they will eat it out of the bucket. They just eat more out of the bottle. 
Can I take the BRADEN START BOTTLE away from the calf once I get them eating feed, say at two or three weeks? You will lose the advantage of the early weaning and less stress at weaning. You will find the calves will eat less feed from the bucket and will tend to lose weight at weaning. Weight gain will also be less. 
Do I have to use pellet type feed? No. Most types of grain will flow through the bottle. Feeds that contain corn which has been flattened out larger than the end of the nipple will not work. Feeds with molasses are too sticky and will not flow. 
How do I hang the bottle? Pull the bottle firmly against a 2X6 board and secure with a nail or screw in the slotted key hole in the rubber strap. On cattle panels or wire attach a 2X6 one foot long to the wire with one inch fence staples then hang bottle normally. 
Does it matter how high or low I hang the bottle? Yes. Hang the bottle in the corner of the pen with the nipple approximately 34 inches from the ground. The calf should reach up slightly for the nipple. If the bottle is hung to low the calf will not go to it as often therefore reducing feed intake. 
The nipples are not lasting 2 or 3 calves, what am I doing wrong? The bottle should be hung in the corner of the pen so that the calf won't get the nipple in it's mouth sideways. The bottle should always have feed in it to keep the calf from chewing on the nipple because nothing comes out. 
How will I know when it is time to replace the nipple? The nipple must be replaced when the end is no longer flexible and does not retain its shape or the nipple loses the soft feel of the natural mother's teat. When the nipple becomes hard and coarse feeling the calf does not go to the nipple as often. 
When should I put the bottle in the pen with the calf? The bottle should be hung the first day the calf is brought to the pen because the nursing instinct is strongest during the first three days of life. 
What if I have an older calf, will the bottle still work? Yes. You will have to show the calf the bottle the first few days, most will take off on their own. 
We group our calves. How many calves can use one bottle? We recommend no more than two calves per bottle. If there are not enough bottles, they will always be empty, and the smaller, less aggressive calves may not be getting enough, (if any) feed.


----------

